# New Cage For My Rose Hair



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Found a 5 gallon tank when I was digging around in my storage unit and decided to make a new home for my rose hair, he was in a critter keeper before and had plenty of room, but I like the look of this better. His new cage now sits on my desk instead of in the other room. I'd post a pic of him, but he just ate and is chillin under his log.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice joe, u handle him?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Not really for fun or anything, but I move him around when I need to by letting him crawl on my hand. I don't know why I call it a "him", I have no idea if it's male or female.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

They say your not supposed to handle them if not needed, your setups always look nice


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks man

I have actually been thinking about picking up another spider, something a little more active maybe. I've had it for about 3 years now I think, I had wanted to get a spider for a while and this was what was recommended to me by a friend, I know it's a beginner spider, but I like it.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice little cage joe. looks great on your desk


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Not really for fun or anything, but I move him around when I need to by letting him crawl on my hand. I don't know why I call it a "him", I have no idea if it's male or female.


Do you have any of the molts? It is fairly easy to sex if it is a decent size.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Not really for fun or anything, but I move him around when I need to by letting him crawl on my hand. I don't know why I call it a "him", I have no idea if it's male or female.


Do you have any of the molts? It is fairly easy to sex if it is a decent size.








[/quote]
Agreed. You can sex it ventrally if you know what your lookign for thouhg sexing via spermatheca is always the best though it may be a while between rosea molts. You should be able to tell though if its a mature male.

Joe i never knew you had t's. Nice tank you have too. If you want a cool species go avicularia versicolor for arborial or lasiodora parahybana or Acan. Genticulata if you want a large terrestrial species. Both get large and are bold t's so they are often right out in the open as they get to a juvi size.

I may actually be getting 15 more t's soon in a trade for my female platylmma and some others. Id be getting a juvie P. regalis, H. maculata, B. vagans and 12 H. incei for my very own communal

Also the dark p fury skin is alot better


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Not really for fun or anything, but I move him around when I need to by letting him crawl on my hand. I don't know why I call it a "him", I have no idea if it's male or female.


Do you have any of the molts? It is fairly easy to sex if it is a decent size.








[/quote]

I was planning on looking at the last one because I had read that somewhere, but my girl threw it away before I had a chance to look at it. I'll definitely check out the next one.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Not really for fun or anything, but I move him around when I need to by letting him crawl on my hand. I don't know why I call it a "him", I have no idea if it's male or female.


Do you have any of the molts? It is fairly easy to sex if it is a decent size.








[/quote]
Agreed. You can sex it ventrally if you know what your lookign for thouhg sexing via spermatheca is always the best though it may be a while between rosea molts. You should be able to tell though if its a mature male.

Joe i never knew you had t's. Nice tank you have too. If you want a cool species go avicularia versicolor for arborial or lasiodora parahybana or Acan. Genticulata if you want a large terrestrial species. Both get large and are bold t's so they are often right out in the open as they get to a juvi size.

I may actually be getting 15 more t's soon in a trade for my female platylmma and some others. Id be getting a juvie P. regalis, H. maculata, B. vagans and 12 H. incei for my very own communal

Also the dark p fury skin is alot better
[/quote]

I just have one, but like I said, I've been thinking about getting another one, they are neat little things. I have really been looking at a L. parahybana, but that A. genticulata looks pretty cool too. The question is, where do I buy from? I have seen a few places online that sell them, but I know nothing about them, so I'm a bit hesitant to place an order.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I got my first T from SerraPygo last year (female B. smithi), and now have 3 more since she worked out so well.

I bought a pair of G. pulchra (only wanted the female, but the price for the pair made the male basically a freebie) and later a female LP from private sellers on arachnoboards (there is a Canada subforum). Needed the LP to complete my new classroom tank layout.







Slings are pretty cheap through some of the vendors on there, but I wanted larger ones ready to put in display tanks and private sellers seem to be where its at in that case.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, I wouldn't mind getting an older/larger one although it might be fun to raise one from a sling, maybe I should just buy one with some size to it and one sling just to try it out.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> *I got my first T from SerraPygo* last year (female B. smithi), and now have 3 more since she worked out so well.


I would have figured that serrapygo presumed all spiders and snakes to be "yucky" or "sooo creepy!".

JK

Cool set-up joe!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I checked out Arachnoboards and became a member... ended up finding someone in the classifieds selling 1" LPs for $15 and 1/4" Acanthoscurria geniculata for $15, shipping is $20, but my cousin wants to order one too, so we can split shipping.... do those sound like good prices?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I checked out Arachnoboards and became a member... ended up finding someone in the classifieds selling 1" LPs for $15 and 1/4" Acanthoscurria geniculata for $15, shipping is $20, but my cousin wants to order one too, so we can split shipping.... do those sound like good prices?


Reasonable prices. I got my old gentic for 20$ and my LP for 15$. You could probably get the LP cheaper if you got it smaller but then you may have to pay shipping twice. There are alot of vendors on AB like kenthebugguy and a ton others that sell a ton of t's

For lasio parahybana and gentics size doesnt really matter for buying size. Both grow very fast for t's.


----------

